# 30-day cancellation window without penalty for 2-yr agreement?



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

We're really dissatisfied with the performance of the not-ready-for-primetime HMC, which made us sign-up for a 2-yr agreement. We are only a week into the new agreement.

I know with our Fios agreement we have a cancellation clause in the first 30-days of a new or renewal agreement to cancel w/out early term fee.

I'm thinking we might go with a premiere elite or get an additional 7232 dvr & then go full-time with fios.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

It would be listed on the contract you signed, or in the TOS. As far as I know, DirecTv has no such cancellation policy, unless your state has a law requiring one.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You have 24 hours, IIRC.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

It depends on your State.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

texasmoose said:


> We're really dissatisfied with the performance of the not-ready-for-primetime HMC, which made us sign-up for a 2-yr agreement. We are only a week into the new agreement.
> 
> I know with our Fios agreement we have a cancellation clause in the first 30-days of a new or renewal agreement to cancel w/out early term fee.
> 
> I'm thinking we might go with a premiere elite or get an additional 7232 dvr & then go full-time with fios.


I've always heard that the policy is what others have said, 24 hrs. So what are the major issues you are having. I read you had problems with missed recordings and that is a big one. Anything else?

I'm having nightmares with one of my HR22's, lockups, reboots and missed recordings. I have an order in for an HR34 to be installed on 3/3 and now I'm having second thoughts. Same situation as you are in, I'm getting it for free, but it restarts a 2yr commitment.


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny (Feb 24, 2012)

I was told 15 days from my order date when i asked a DirecTV rep last week. Don't know for sure if he was correct, but it took him a few minutes to answer, so i assume he was looking it up.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

When was your install date? If it was 15 days from when you ordered, I'd believe him. Otherwise...I've never heard of a state allowing that much time. The most I've seen is 3.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

I"ve never heard of DirecTV having any cancellation period unless it was required by law in a specific state and in most of them it isn't. It won't help the OP, but I think that's something every possible customer should ask before sign whether it's DirecTV, Dish, Fios or the cable company.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Don't bet on it being longer than 24 hours.

Note that if it really turns out that DIRECTV was the wrong choice, you can reduce your programming package to the lowest that qualifies for your programming commitment and it may make more sense than dropping another $480 plus forfeiting whatever you paid for installation and lease entry fees.

If it turns out that your financial situation went away, call DIRECTV and see if they might offer you special consideration.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not aware of Direct having any time period in which you can cancel without an early termination penalty. The state laws that allow you to cancel a contract within 3 business days typically don't apply to Direct & Dish because you would have to have signed up from a door to door type sales person. You'll have to decide whether to pay the etf fee (or maybe Fios will if they want your business enough to do so), or see if Direct will "fix" the problem (btw, what is the problem?)


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ubankit said:


> I'm not aware of Direct having any time period in which you can cancel without an early termination penalty. The state laws that allow you to cancel a contract within 3 business days typically don't apply to Direct & Dish because you would have to have signed up from a door to door type sales person. You'll have to decide whether to pay the etf fee (or maybe Fios will if they want your business enough to do so), or see if Direct will "fix" the problem (btw, what is the problem?)


24 hours after activation for everyone and in some very specific situations there is a 15 day period but it's from time of order placed not activation.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> 24 hours after activation for everyone and in some very specific situations there is a 15 day period but it's from time of order placed not activation.


I appreciate the authoritative confirmation of the facts.


----------

